# effective anti depressant for abdominal pain and D?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ive been reading a lot on here about how these can help ppl who suffer from abdominal pain and D. im taking fybogel to bulk my stools up and an anti spasmodic but am still getting the horrible abdominal pain all day every day. i live in the uk and am not sure whether dictel is available because ive read about this. im seeing a specialist but his baby is due this wk so his secretary advised me to go to the GP (who is still very very good) to discuss medication until the specialist can see me. i wanted to go with an idea about anti depressants. i've never been depressed but have suffered from anxiety in the past in the form of stomach aches but that never lasted more than a few hours. im getting to a point now where i am scared of going out and about incase i have a painful spasm and need the toilet urgently. anyone have any ideas for me? Any help would be really gratefully appreciated as i'm really new to all this


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

lexapro been on it 2 weeks and it works great !!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

really? how has it worked for you? Thanks for the reply xox


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

I can get my D under control with Questron , but i still have multiple bowel movements, with lexapro i go 1 to 2 times a day no cramps.


----------



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi Vicky,It sounds like you and I have a lot in common. I'm currently taking an antispasmodic but it knocks me out. I'm checking with my doctor on a drug that will work as well, but won't put me to sleep. I'll let you know what he suggests.Misha


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I also had stomach pain and D the stomach pain just got worse. I always felt like I had to use the restroom all the time, I never wanted to leave the house. So I made a list of how I felt took it to my doc and I've had IBS-d for 15 years and he said it was depression they go hand in hand which I had no idea, I had lived this way for 2 years not knowing what was wrong trying everything until I couldnt handle the stomach pain anymore. So he started me on paxil and 2 months later I felt great had my life back







Its now been 5 months and I still feel great I do get normal pains but nothing like before, but normal people get stomach pain to. Good Luck!


----------

